# Difference B/W MCAT And NAT-IM



## bonbon (May 29, 2014)

Could someone please explain whats the diffeence between MCAT and NAT-IM. Also which one of these does LNMC, AKU and Bahria accept? And does the institutes like student's inn help prepare us for these test?


----------



## blankname (Oct 5, 2013)

NAT IM is for those students who have passed their FSc and A Levels in Pre Medical group. NAT IM is applicable in some universities for admission to BS or BSc programs(not for MBBS and BDS in medical colleges or medical universities. Check nts.org.pk for better details.). Whereas MCAT is Medical College Admission Test. Its score is applicable for admission to MBBS and BDS programs in medical universities and medical colleges (both private and government).


----------



## tcs567617 (12 mo ago)

Can a pre-medical student appear for NAT IE


----------

